

Founders at Work featured in 21 - andr

If you see the movie, pay attention to the classroom scene just after Ben gets beaten up and you can clearly see jl's book. I thought it was pretty cool.
======
jl
This is so cool- I'll have to see the movie!!

------
iamwil
I can't imagine Jessica spending her time on product injection, so there must
have been a fan on the set.

~~~
pchristensen
For being a wide-release, mainstream movie, they nailed the geek stuff pretty
well.

~~~
dfranke
Except for the bit about taking two weeks to get a new EEPROM fabricated.

~~~
blored
I actually thought the exact same thing while watching the movie.

------
motoko
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PsK1c9ZBpuw> <= 21 Trailer

------
pchristensen
Saw the movie Friday and I only have one thing to say: "Winner, winner,
Chicken Dinner!!"

~~~
blored
Lol, for the first half of the movie I couldn't figure out if he was saying
"Winner, winner, chicken thinner" or "dinner". Thanks for resolving it for me.

------
webwright
I'm thinking Jessica did a multi-million dollar product placement deal. Well
played!

------
cellis
This movie was awesome. Went to see it on sunday.

------
jasonlbaptiste
ha, awesome! boston based research, crew,filming,etc. so im sure there was a
fan. Maybe a fellow hacker on the set?

------
thomasswift
Spoiler alert!

------
rshao
Was a pretty good movie. You could totally anticipate the ending though,
either right at the beginning, or right after he gets beat up.

